# Kitten fetches better than my dog



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

We discovered that Tony knows how to play fetch tonight! We played for about 10 min till he got tired. It was great! Got a short clip of it.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA! What a cute video! Smart cookie you have there! Tony is like - "hey! why do you keep throwing away my gift??!!".


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww so cuuuute. My Aloo fetches too. She would brings toys to me to throw...when I'm sleeping! I find toys in my bed afterwards.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

One of mine did that but now stopped bringing them back. That is what I want to be able to sit and let the cat do all the work!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww how fun! I had a Siamese when I was young who would retrieve...none of my kitties seem terribly interested in it, tho.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't think he'd run off to fetch like a puppy, but it was really cute and funny watching him! Hopefully it's not just a one time thing!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

So terribly envious of those of you with kitties who can play fetch, lol....certainly makes life easier for me if ET will play fetch, lol...


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

My Blues (moofs poofs. RIP) used to play fetch. I throw a toy, she would bring it back. I would throw it, she would bring it back. We could go on like that for 20 mins...

I miss her, and her sister Rhythm (tuxie toes)....I had to say goodbye to them, 10 weeks apart. Last fall.

....and I still cry because I miss them both.... :'(


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cute! I can throw it for Jasper for an hour before _I _give up. Usually I only last about 10-20 minutes. :lol: That cat is driven.


----------



## Haybop86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, I thought Mercy was just a bit weird but she loves fetch! Up and down those bloomin' stairs... tires her out right before I have to go to bed  If she wants attention when I'm trying to fall asleep I can hear her race downstairs then run right back up again with her ball in her mouth... she then proceeds to drop it on my face :S

My parents cat would never come close to playing fetch so when they first heard about it they really made fun of her something rotten - their loss ;D


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How adorable  I have a maine **** that likes to take clean socks out of the basket I have on top of my dryer that has loose socks, and he gets them out one at a time, and drags them into the middle of the floor, and lines them all up in a row. He makes mewing sounds, looking around the whole while. It's pretty cute. Your video is adorable and your kitty looks just like my kitten Stephano, a stray that we rescued from the woods behind my work. What smart kitty you have.


----------



## PercyTheCat (Mar 3, 2013)

Aww! So adorable! I wish Percy would fetch. :daisy:daisy


----------

